# Popular songs everyone should recognize



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

I have a friend who listens only to classical and jazz. Once in while I lend him something like U2 or The Beatles and get a really interesting perspective on it. I want to make a CD for him with "what you've been missing since 1961". The songs should be ones you would assume most people are really familiar with, the easy ones when you're playing "name that tune". And they should be good songs. Wanna help? Remember, it's one (or maybe two) CD(s) only, and stay away from jazz and classical. I also want to find out the year of each one. I'm hoping to make it a good mix of ballads, scorchers, all different types of songs. The songs should be classics, not ones that were popular only because of a month-long fad.

Here's are some ideas I had this morning:

American Pie -- Don McLean
Stairway to Heaven -- Led Zeppelin
Rocket Man -- Elton John
Mrs Robinson -- Simon and Garfunkel
Unchained Melody -- The Righteous Brothers
Born to be Wild -- Steppenwolf
Total Eclipse of the Heart -- Bonnie Tyler
Bohemian Rhapsody -- Queen
Daughter -- Pearl Jam
Learning to Fly -- Tom Petty
Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For -- U2


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Green Onions - Booker T and the MGs
My Sharona - The Knack

Cheers


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Dark Side of the Moon - Pink Floyd


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Madonna - Like a Virgin
Aretha Franklin - R-e-s-p-e-c-t
John Lennon - Imagine
The Beattles - I Wanna Hold Your Hand/Hey Jude/Can't Buy Me Love/Hard Day's Night
The Rolling Stones - I Can't Get No Satisfaction
Sinead O'Connor - Nothing Compares to You
The Eagles - Hotel California
Beastie Boys - Fight for your Right
The Bee Gees - Stayin Alive
Wham - Wake me up Before you Go-Go
Cyndi Lauper - Girls Just Wanna Have Fun
Bob Dylan - Blowin' in the Wind
Bruce Springsteen - Born in the USA
Aerosmith - Walk this Way
Abba - Dancing Queen
The Police - Every Breath You Take
Eric Clapton - Tears in Heaven/Layla
Beach Boys - California Girls
Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody
Simon and Garfunkel - Bridge over Troubled Waters - Mrs. Robinson
Michael Jackson - Beat it/Thriller
Elvis Presley - Jailhouse Rock
Marvin Gaye? - Let's Get it On

Phew. There's gotta be a couple in there for you.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Elenor Rigby - The Beatles
Kashmir - Led Zeppelin
Who Are You? - The Who
American Woman - The Guess Who
Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie
LA Woman - The Doors
Breakfast in America - Supertramp
It`s The End of the World - REM
New Orleans is Sinking - The Tragically Hip
God Save the Queen - The Sex Pistols
Making Plans for Nigel - XTC
Personal Jesus - Depeche Mode
La Grange - ZZ Top
Imagine - John Lennon
Heart Shaped Box - Nirvana


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

Nice! Thanks!

Gotta get some Steve Miller Band on there two - maybe Space Cowboy or something.

Also maybe a tiny bit of country, like John Denver, Gordon Lightfoot, Garth Brooks.

[ November 18, 2004, 10:50 AM: Message edited by: elmer ]


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Don't forget:

KISS - Rock N' Roll All Night


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Immigrant Song - Led Zepplin
White Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane
Cocaine - Eric Clapton
Grave Digger - Dave Matthews
Hash Pipe / Keep Fishing - Weezer
My United States of Whatever - Liam Lynch
Don't Walk Away Eileen - Sam Roberts
My Immortal - Evanescence

I kept my list "clean" as there are some bands that I love that would give some people a heart attack.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Yah there are some great songs listed there. My favourites of those listed are:

My Sharona - The Knack (great one Sync)
Hotel California - The Eagles 
American Pie -- Don McLean

Others:

I'm in a Hurry (to Get Things Done) - Alabama
Sweet Home Alabama - Alabama
Flight of Icarus - Iron Maiden
The Long Run - Eagles
Get Over It -Eagles
Fernando - Abba 
The Wreck Of The Edmund Fitzgerald - Gordon Lightfoot
Cat's in the Cradle - ? (not sure if that's the name of it, it's about a boy and his father growing up, excellent song)


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

America - Sister Golden Hair
Badfinger - Baby Blue
Bee Gee's - To Love Somebody
Billy Joel - Piano Man
Bruce Hornsby - The Way It Is
Carole King - It's Too Late
Chris Isaak - Wicked Game
Foo Fighters - Times Like These
Goo Goo Dolls - Name
Guess Who - Sour Suite
Harry Chapin - Taxi 
Hollies - Air That I Breath
Hollies - He Ain't Heavy
Jackson Browne - Runnin On Empty
James Taylor - Fire and Rain
Jim Croce - Time In A Bottle
Joni Mitchell - Free Man in Paris
Lee Ann Womack - I Hope You Dance
Marc Cohn - Walkin In Memphis
Marmalade - Reflections of my life
Melanie - Candles In The Rain
Pagliaro - Some Sing Some Dance
Paul Revere - Good Thing
Peter Frampton - Do You Feel
Ringo Star - It Don't Come Easy
Rod Stewart - Maggie May
Stevie Nicks - Landslide
The Baby's - Isn't It Time
The Beatles - Getting Better
Tina Turner - Proud Mary
Todd Rundgren - Hello It's Me
Tracy Chapman - Fast Car
Train - Drops of Jupiter


----------



## buck (Jan 10, 2003)

I fought the Law - The Clash 
London Calling - The Clash
Today - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

Every Day I Write The Book-Elvis Costello
Lucky Man-Emerson Lake & Palmer
Roxanne-Police
Joni Mitchell-Big Yellow Taxi
Ol' 55-Tom Waits
Here Comes Your Man-Pixies
I Got You-Split Enz
Senses Working Overtime-XTC
In Your Eyes-Peter Gabriel
In Between Days-The Cure
How Soon Is Now-The Smiths


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

I have about 65% of the songs already mentioned.
Here are some more favorites.

Sister Golden Hair - America
Lean on Me - Al Green
You Aint Seen Nothing yet - BTO
Eyes Without a face - Billy Idol
New York State Of Mind - Billy Joel
Dancing in The dark - Bruce Springsteen
Stand Tall - Burton Cummings
Evil Ways - Santana
Five O'clock World - Dave Clark Five
Walk of Life - Dire Straits
Take it easy - The eagles


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

K_OS,
Are you my long lost twin. That list is mine.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

Neat idea...I'm learning a lot about my fellow EhMac'ers.

My 'Desert-Island' CD of non-classical music:

Sultans of Swing - Dire Straits (1978)
School - Supertramp (1974)
Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd (1979)
Werewolves of London - Warren Zevon (1978)
House of the Rising Sun - Animals (1964)
Bad - U2 (1984)
Thick as a Brick (Edit #1) - Jethro Tull (1972)
People are strange - The Doors (1967)
Baker Street - Gerry Rafferty (1978)
Little Wing - Stevie Ray Vaughn (1992)
Tower of Song - Leonard Cohen (1988)

I guess I'm dating myself a bit with this list, but I haven't heard much worth listening to since the early '90s.

Cheers


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

We gotta get some Jimi and Elvis in the mix.

Purple Haze - Jimi
Hound Dog - Elvis
Lola - The Kinks
Sweet Judy Blue Eyes - Crosby, Stills & Nash
Barbara Ann - The Beach Boys
Raised on Robbery - Joni Mitchell
Piece of My Heart - Janis Joplin
Mississippi Queen - Mountain


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------



## highapostle (Apr 21, 2004)

My two cents:

Bob Marley - Jamming/One Love/No Woman No Cry/I shot the Sheriff/Buffalo Soldier
Red Hot Chili Peppers - Under the Bridge
The Ramones - I wanna be sedated
Anything by the Beatles - Eleanor Rigby especially (I think somebody already mentioned that).


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

> K_OS,
> Are you my long lost twin. That list is mine.


It`s a possibility  or I have a very ecletic taste in music thanks to my grandmother and parents who instilled a very different taste in genres of music into me and as well they allways told me to try new things, hence The Beatles, Nirvana, The Sex Pistols, and I have allot more but those were the few that I came up with that early in the morning.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Moody Blues greatest hits!


----------

